# Java Applet per Klick starten?



## salty (7. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Java-Applet irgendwie per Klick auf einen Link oder einen Button auf einer HTML-Seite manuell zu starten?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2010)

Applets leben bekanntermaßen in Webseiten. Das heißt, du kannst entweder eine neue Webseite über einen Link laden oder in der Seite, das Applet bereits anzeigen und Buttons für die Steuerung anbieten.


----------



## salty (8. Jan 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass es sich um ein Bilder-Upload-Applet handelt. Ich hätte es eben gerne gehabt, dass man per Klick auf einen Button oder Link das Applet öffnen kann. Das öffnen einer extra Seite ist irgendwie wieder etwas unkomfortabel. An und für sich bräuchte ich das Applet-Panel gar nicht, ich könnte das ganze auch in ein JFrame packen, dass sich beim Starten öffnet. 

Allerdings gesellt sich da ein weiteres Problem hinzu, da es sich um ein signiertes Applet handelt. Die Sicherheitsmeldung soll aber nicht immer bei betreten der Seite kommen, sondnern eben nur wenn man das Applet startet. Da sich ein Applet aber automatisch ausführt, kann ich es nicht direkt auf die Seit platzieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jan 2010)

Du könntest ein Fenster mit Java-Script öffnen, wenn man auf einen Link klickt. In dieses Fenster bettest du dein Applet ein.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2010)

Nimm doch Webstart.


----------



## U2nt (12. Jan 2010)

AJAX?


----------



## zilti (28. Jan 2010)

Oder verwende das Java Deployment Toolkit (eine JavaScript-Klasse). Dort hat es auch eine Funktion, die das Applet dann einbindet, die kannst du ja per Link aufrufen.


----------

